# Doing Something For Someone Else



## Mufasa (24/6/14)

I don't know if any of you are aware of the Uber website and how it works. You can basically register on the website as a driver with a car. When someone then needs a taxi service they just book on the Uber website and if you appear as available on the Uber system, you will get a call or sms to pick someone up at the airport etc. If you don't want to do any driving today, then you just log off and you won't get any calls to collect people. Go and have a look at the website and see how it works. It is in quite a few international cities already.

Now, my reason fo this post is not because I want to drive people around. My wife and I chatted about this last night and she came up with the idea to have something similar for charitable work. There are a lot of people needing help, but there are aslo a lot of people with a spare hour or two and the need to help others, but have no idea who to approach. Why not have a website or mobile app where you can register and then, when you have some spare time, you log on, make yourself available and charitable organisations can contact you. You can select if you have a heart for senior citizens or animals or children or really anything. It just makes it easier for charitable organisations to find volunteers and also for volunteers to find charitable organistations in their field of experience or interest.

Do you think this will work? Is there maybe something like this in SA already? I know it is not that simple and that some sort of screening will have to happen for people that are allowed to work with seniors or children, but that is something that could be overcome. I have seen such generosity and such a spirit if selfless giving on this forum, that I thought it would be a good idea to test this with you guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

thats an awesome idea @Mufasa 

like you said, it will not be easy to create a platform such as the one you describe, but it is definitely do able.

i would definitely sign up for something like that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (24/6/14)

Someone just mentioned www.greatergoodsa.co.za to me. It seems like they are already doing something like this and doing it flippen well.


----------



## MarkK (24/6/14)

Correct me if I am wrong but I believe there is a very large fine for transporting people for reimbursement without a PDP.

You need a professional drivers permit or you are breaking the law  

http://www.services.gov.za/services...arningtodrive/professionaldriverspermit/en_ZA

please let me know if my understanding is wrong =D


----------



## Andre (24/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I believe there is a very large fine for transporting people for reimbursement without a PDP.
> 
> You need a professional drivers permit or you are breaking the law
> 
> ...


I have an idea these are not done for any reimbursement.


----------



## MarkK (24/6/14)

=D So easy to become a criminal these days!

hehe be safe guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlennBarton (25/6/14)

It might be a criminal offense to drive people without a permit, but most of these laws are so stupid and impractical that it is impractical to enforce them anyway...

I came across this site. Has anyone here ever tried https://www.kandypens.com? Looking for some reviews on this site.


----------

